# wie kann die Startseite www.loading-lolita.com entfernen?



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute!
mein Pc ist mit einem Dailer infiziert. und bis jetzt habe ich den Dailer nicht gefunden obwohl ich alle Einleitungen  unter http://www.dailerhilfe.de und http://www.computerbetrug.de gefolgt habe. was mich stoert ist immer wenn ich mein computer starte bekomme eine Pornoseite www.loading-lolita.com. vielleicht kennt jemand diese seite?und die loesung damit  sie von pc entferne.

Danke sehr im voraus.


----------



## Heiko (11 Juni 2002)

Die Lösung ist irgendwo da draußen... 

Im Ernst: Du hast vermutlich den Eintrag übersehen. Poste mal (oder schicks per Mail) die Einträge, die bei Dir unter "Run" in der Registry stehen. Aber Achtung: "Run" gibts mehrfach!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2002)

Danke Heiko!
ich hab es mehmals gemacht,und endlich hat geklappt! 
aber immer noch höre ich telefonring von meinem pc, ist es möglisch das der dailer immer noch im Hintergrund arbeitet?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2002)

*Hiiiiiiiilfe*

Also ich hab jetzt alle einträge in der registry unter run gelöscht (und zwar in allen ordnern "run", die ich über die suchfunktion gefunden habe) und bei mir taucht die seite dennoch jedesmal auf. Bitte helft mir, Syd


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2002)

Schreib mir Deine noch vorhandenen Einträge mal auf.

Beachte bitte, daß "Run" mehrfach vorhanden ist. Einen Bereich zu löschen reicht also nicht!


----------



## Torian (4 Juli 2002)

*runservice*

Folgender Registry-"Ordner" ist meiner Meinung nach auch von der Kategorie "Autostart":
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Ich benutze Win2000, unter anderen Windoof-Versionen gibts diesen "Ordner" in der Registry u.U. nicht.

Horst


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2002)

Der ist zwar auch ein Autostart-Ordner, gilt aber nur für Dienste, und nicht für jedes x-beliebige Programm.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2002)

*startseite loading lotita*

hallo leute.
ich hatte genau die selben probleme mit dieser startseite. hatte wie unter punkt1 beschrieben alle reg-einträge und autostart funktionen in der win.ini usw durchsucht - fehlanzeige.

die lösung des problems lag wie beschrieben in dem reg eintrag :

C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe /s C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rad2CEDB.tmp

jedoch hatte die tmp-datei bei mir einen anderen namen. ich denke jeder eintrag in einem run-schlüssel der so

C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe /s C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\......tmp

beginnt, kann man löschen.

gruss achime


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2002)

Grundsätzlich kann jeder Eintrag im RUN-Bereich, der mit


> C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe /s


beginnt, gelöscht werden?


----------

